# VIP622 severe audio problems



## sbourg (Mar 19, 2006)

Hi folks, I'm new here, to dbs, and am just coming up to speed on our VIP622 receiver. I switched from cable (TimeWarner), where we had a non-DVR HD box connected to our HD receiver, and the other sets in the house connected to analog cable. We had consistant audio dropout problems on mostly the HD channels, sometimes others, but always just from the cable box. Since I found intermittent snowy reception visible on the analog sets that TW was never able to locate, I decided to switch to DISH.

In the 2 weeks since the VIP622 and antenna have been installed, our problems with dropouts have become more frequent than with cable, and more significant problems have become apparent. The component video and optical audio are connected thru a Pioneer VSX-D814 multimedia receiver to the HD set and speakers, and the TV2 modulator output is routed thru the house cable system to the analog TVs. I have the local channels service option, but also a roof antenna connected for those stations we don't get (like PBS-HD)

The audio dropouts we get are similar to the problems described by others in this forum, but we have also experienced complete loss of audio on some channels (not only HD channels, either). A couple of times, this was only on TV1, once only on TV2. All times a power-switch reset cured the dead audio problem. Once we had the dropped-frames jerky-video symptom, audio normal, and a reset was also required. All-in-all, a reset has been required several times a day to use the system at all.

Last night we were trying to watch a movie from STARZ recorded on the DVR, and during some of the dropouts, audio would cease altogether. Stopping playback and restarting would bring the sound back. Rewinding past the dropout would reveal the dropout at the same spot, but audio would come back. I tried stopping the movie, power-reset, then resuming. It did not solve the problem. A few times I have set a recording, and the recording showed it existed, but nothing was there - no video or sound. This may have been on off-air recordings, but other such recordings have been fine.

DISH service has noted all my issues, and tell me a software update is in the works. They also say replacing the VIP622 will probably not solve the issue, but it sounds like most here do NOT have such severe problems. I have tried to determine if there is any way my Pioneer audio could have a decoding problem, but when the AC-3 sound vanishes, so does the analog audio stereo output to the Pioneer.

Is the DISH system more problematic than DirectTV? A friend with their HD system says he has never had audio issues in his 5.1 system.

Steve


----------



## normang (Nov 14, 2002)

I believe this issue has been identified as a software issue and will be resolve in a future software update. patience with new hardware is the best I can say..


----------



## ronton3 (Mar 15, 2006)

I have just received a new 622, for the last 1.5 years Ive had a 510. I have a simple setup with one 5 year old Toshiba 36 inch Cinema series HD ready TV with 720Pp and 1080i capabilities, hooked to a 60s era Macintosh Tube receiver with 2 speakers and a sub, Im a tube era fan. This is the first time Ive had HD Tv so Im very pleased with the difference, including high quaiity sound-----I also have had one experience with audio drop that restarting cured-----another thing I notice was that sometimes the HD channels were lower in volume than the old channels, I at first thought that someting must be wrong with the Mac but then I noticd that if I go to menu--system setup---shared view--- and change that setting the volume in the HD channels goes back up, Ive repeated this several times, and the past 2 days I havent noticed it being different.----I think of his as a bug that will probably be corrected.


----------



## caseystone (Feb 21, 2006)

I was just installed a couple of days ago. I have some brief audio drop-outs, and then some other times when there was just so sound on Dolby Digital shows, but still sound on normal 2 channel digital audio out (I'm using optical to my Denon receiver). One time a I did a hard reboot, a couple times power on/off works to solve it.

I'm on L355.

-Casey


----------



## Codeman00 (Dec 13, 2003)

Last night, a Dish CSR told me just to hit "pause" and then "play" on the remote and the audio should pop back on (and that it was a known bug and they were working on a fix). I haven't tried the pause trick but it would be easier and quicker than a full reboot if it works.


----------



## sbourg (Mar 19, 2006)

Thanks for all the fast responses - good to know I'm not alone with this. Also encouraging that Dish has responded actively to diagnose and solve the problem. The pause - play trick (or 'repeat', to catch what you missed) seems to work temporarily.

Steve


----------



## voripteth (Oct 25, 2005)

FWIW the audio dropouts appeared with the L355 update. It seems likely that since an update caused them, an update will solve them. Replacing hardware probably won't do anything.

Let's just hope that even worse problems won't be introduced by the next version!


----------



## Cardini (Aug 14, 2002)

voripteth said:


> FWIW the audio dropouts appeared with the L355 update. It seems likely that since an update caused them, an update will solve them. Replacing hardware probably won't do anything.
> 
> Let's just hope that even worse problems won't be introduced by the next version!


Actually, these problems existed prior to L355. They went away for me about a week after my 2/14 install and have not returned, even with L355.


----------



## voripteth (Oct 25, 2005)

Sorry, I didn't mean it to sound like the problem worked that way for everyone. For me I had not audio dropout problems until the L355 patch. Prior to that I had severe sync issues which were fixed by the L355 patch.

It makes me wish there was a way to pick which software version to use. Some people had less problems with the previous version. Some people love the current version.

I just hope we get a fix for these problems soon. Audio dropouts ever five minutes gets really old fast!


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

I had snap crackel pop prior to the last software update. Now I suffer from random freezes on the picture ,requiring a reboot. I also have the audio drop outs on anything dolby digital. Also have lip synch issues sometimes on all channels. A reboot will fix that too. 

Also does anyone else notice that in the audio menu that what ever you set the 622 at it still will work for both dolby digital and pcm sound? It did the same thing on the 942 as well. Maybe this could be something that the Dish engineers could take a look at.


----------

